# New here



## FlipLude (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey everyone. I'm from Toronto Ontario. I'm 6"0, I'm 33 years old married with 2 kids. I've been working out since I was 17 to 22 then I had a 5 year break due to partying!  My life started to taper down so I had more time to the gym. Then I had my first baby girl 3 years ago and I started working out at home. I ended up purchasing a bowflex ultimate.   I've been bulking up slowly from 165 to 210 In the last 4 years. This year my goal is to be 175lbs 8% body fat. So far I'm 185 12% body fat. Will post pics in the near future


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*FlipLude* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## swollen (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CG (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome, and enjoy your stay!


----------



## Brjw2008 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmag


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello!!!!!


----------



## tbss (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to another IM newbie like myself.


----------



## RockShawn (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

